# Cost of gerbil surgery for tumour?



## Gerbil grandma (Aug 1, 2018)

Has anybody taken their gerbil to the vet for a growth and followed through with surgery? If so what were the costs? 
My daughters 4yr old gerbil has developed a growth on one side of his mouth alarmingly quickley (no more than 5 days) and im worried about the cost of treatment! Any ideas?
Thank you


----------



## PepaCub (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello.

Sorry to hear about your little one - but some tumours can grow quite rapidly. I have only ever had surgery for Scent Gland Tumours - which is (unfortunately) a quite routine gerbil op. It costs me around £120 a time and has so far been extremely succesful and they do heal really well. 

Not sure about the type of tumour your guy has and its location may make surgery options difficult - has he already seen a vet? And are you sure it is a tumour rather than just an infection or cyst under the skin? Gerbils can suffer a lot from dental issues. 

You will need two appointments anyway even if you go through with surgery as they often consult first, then set a date for surgery when they know they have the right team available (gerbils need dedicated one to one care after anaesthesia). So, if you haven't already - go get it assessed asap - then you can make surgery decisions if/when you need them. You don't have to make it right there at the first consult.

Good luck.


----------

